# Loft supplies for sale



## stumpjumper (May 9, 2009)

I have 10 wooden perches,7 nest box fronts with drop down door,metal stand up water and 2 feeders and some other stuff that has never been used and sitting in the attic I will sale for $100. Im moving and im not going to move it again. The supplies in located in Alabama. I can be reached at
[email protected] for more info.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

got any bobs, and bands for homers? [email protected]


----------



## stumpjumper (May 9, 2009)

no I dont have any bands.


----------



## joel11230 (Aug 17, 2009)

I would like to see some pics. I am looking for that kind of loft equip.


----------



## fryett (Aug 13, 2009)

hi where do you live ???????


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodluck selling your stuff


----------



## stumpjumper (May 9, 2009)

fryett said:


> hi where do you live ???????


I live in Tuscaloosa,Alabama


----------

